# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Recuperar o nome do produto

## José Alberto

Preciso recuperar o nome do produto, no caso a palavra "Celular" da coluna A, onde contem a palavra CEL31-Celular.
Na coluna B foi recuperado o codigo CEL31
Preciso fazer isso na coluna C
Estou usando as funçoes (DIREITA, ESQUERDA, LOCALIZAR, NÚM.CARACT)
Alguem pode me ajudar?

Grato,

----------


## Estevaoba

Boa tarde. Bem-vindo ao fórum.
Se o texto na coluna A seguir um padrão, conforme o exemplo dado (hífen antes do nome buscado), tente esta fórmula:
=EXT.TEXTO(A1;LOCALIZAR("-";A1)+1;100)

----------


## José Alberto

Boa tarde
Infelizmente a formula nao deu certo, o exercicio é de um curso online que estou fazendo, e só aceita usar as funcoes  (DIREITA, ESQUERDA, LOCALIZAR, NÚM.CARACT)

----------


## Estevaoba

Tente esta outra:


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Mas repito, só funciona se os dados seguirem o mesmo padrão do seu exemplo.

----------


## José Alberto

Deu certo!!
Até que enfim! ja fazia 5 dias que eu estava enrolado nesta questao.

Valeu! Muito obrigado mesmo!!

----------


## Estevaoba

De nada. Que bom que deu certo. 
Obrigado pelo retorno. 
Tenha um dia abençoado.

----------


## Gabi33

José, como você recuperou o código CEL31? Me ajude pfv

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

